# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Organon Deac-Durabolin REAL or FAKE !! need help !!!

## hab_s

please tell me if these are real or fake , need info before i buy some.

----------


## hab_s

another pic

----------


## seeker1

> another pic



a little of topic but how is the portugeese sust working, i read on another side that they were fake it was your lot number

----------


## hab_s

you think susta is fake i did't use it yet.tell are they real or not!!

----------


## hab_s

Who is a deca expert is these true or fake , need your experience for that !!!

----------


## Agent Smith

> Who is a deca expert is these true or fake , need your experience for that !!!


Habs from what i can tell you have the exact same deca as me. According to Dutch and various other experts it's real.

Enjoy

----------


## gppower

Looks fine to me

----------


## jssust250

> please tell me if these are real or fake , need info before i buy some.


It's real. I'm using the same stuff.Best quality deca around as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Musa

> please tell me if these are real or fake , need info before i buy some.


I have the same ****,but i can peel off my label ,but the number and the rest is the same?????????

----------


## P.R.I.E.S.T

Fake/Real

----------


## Sorken

> Fake/Real


What's the different betwen them ???????

I don't know if I see right but the real one looks thicker ?????

----------


## Da Bull

The fakes don't have an R on them and secodly the 100mg is larger on the fake.

hab_s you look good to go..been using the saqme ones for 14wks now

DB

----------


## hab_s

i think they are real thanks for everybody

----------


## dorian 6

> please tell me if these are real or fake , need info before i buy some.


is good  :Wink:  very good.

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

this is the real stuff, enjoy

----------


## Stanny

> The fakes don't have an R on them


Can someone tell me bout this copyright R stuff. 
Some ppl say the old labels dont have the R on them but still they are real  :Yellow Confused:  and some ppl say if the R is missing its allways a fake one.

If i understand right. Big company like Organon would never ever relise a branded name without a copyright mark. Its like asking for truble.
I tried to find some info in Organon and Akzo nobel sites but they dont have any info on Deca -Durabolin that i need (i wonder why  :Big Grin:  )

Peace. S

----------

